# The easy way to ad water to your batteries



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

So far this is the easiest way I have found to ad water to my lead acid batteries. Make sure the hose fits
tight in the hole in the cap. Just squeeze


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I appreciate low-tech DIY with reusable/repurposable items. I wish there was more traffic on this forum in
that particular area...common items used & reused in new and different ways.

Good going!

Grim


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

I use a 2 gallon pump up garden sprayer, just take the spray nozzle off so it runs a straight stream.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

You're always thinking Budget, I like that!


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Make sure you use distilled water.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Small battery?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A very good idea!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Maybe the mods will do a recycling thread. I recycle the lead wheel weights I get a work!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Excellent idea. I usually waste more than I put in.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Small battery?


No not really,, Full size batteries


----------

